# firmware upgrade ?



## MambaXL (Mar 9, 2007)

hi there.

how can i update the firmware of Huawei SmartAX MT882 , i googled it , and found that it can be done via tftp, I want to know how to do it . also i have downloaded the firmware(s) as they were posted on digit forum. But they dont seem to work. the files are in .bin format and when i rename it to xDSL , they dont work as well.

i dont know how to have a firmware upgrade via tftp , but when i do it via using Huawei webpage , it says , Invalid Upgrade File !!.

Please help me , i have upgraded the firmware once ( via the webpage ) but accidentally i have used the files for MT880 , now my model number has changed to MT880 . please help me to revert back to my MT882. 

I will be thankful to you ever , digit forum is my last option . please help me.

please also notify me , if i have posted it in the wrong section of the forum.

thnx


----------



## PrinceHeart (Mar 9, 2007)

The last firmware upgrade for Huawei SmartAX MT882 is V200R001C01B021SP03 Jun 20 2005 (Doesn't work with Win Vista).

If you want to revert to this one - download it from *www.sendspace.com/file/dx0wrp
If the *.bin file doesn't help, rename it to *.xdsl.

Hope this works.
Cheerz


----------



## MambaXL (Mar 10, 2007)

this doesnot work .


----------



## PinKLip (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry guys for picking a old thread.
I want to know how to update firmware of MT882.
BTW there is something wrong I cannot asses the site 


> *192.168.1.1/


thanks
pinKLip


----------



## avhsprao (Apr 30, 2008)

You will find a falshing tool at www.unpackstudio.com it is for flashing Huawei EC 325. You will also find some information on the AT Commands of the device... hope this helps.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 30, 2008)

@pinklip

update your domain in the tcp-ip settings. then you can access it.


----------

